# Return Pipe question



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

So when i bought my tank, the elbow of the return pipe to tank had a pre-drilled siphon break. After filling up the tank the hole was above the water line thus creating an annoying splash noise. If I have enough space in my sump to hold excess water in the event of a power outage, do I still need the siphon break in my return to tank pipe? 

thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

if your back siphon from return and intake will not fill your sump, then you don't need the hole in the elbow.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thank you so much Charles. quiet nights sleep, here i come


----------

